# Rotisserie Chicken Thighs



## ddave (Feb 19, 2010)

Now I'm not trying to rub it in or anything but MAN it was a beautiful day in Northern California today.



The Taylor tells the story of the temp this afternoon.



But, alas, there is rain in the forecast for tomorow and the weekend so I figured if I wanted to smoke/cook something, I'd better do it today.

Picked up some chicken thighs at Safeway on the way home . . . 



Forgot the muffin pans (well not really) so I decided to do them on the rotisserie. Used just a simple dusting of Kosher salt, black pepper, onion powder and garlic powder.



Here they are seasoned and ready to go.



I pulled the skins off since no one here really likes it, or at least should eat it, and it certainly isn't necessary to keep them moist.

I fired up the drum with a mix of Kingsford Comp and Cowboy Lump and in a short time, we were all ready to go. Here are the thighs all nestled in the basket.



It was a pretty tight fit. There were 15 of them. And here they are in the rotiss and ready to go.



Drum wanted to cruise at 250° which would be great except I was wanting 325°. Finally it climbed up into the 300s and we were off to the races. 

After about an hour



I started brushing them with a little Sweet Baby Ray's and by then the drum was idling at 350° which was fine with me since I was trying to get a little more of the fat cooked out.

After about an hour and 45 minutes they were done.



And here they are in the dish waiting to be plated.



They were pretty darn good and PLENTY moist and juicy. I think next time I'll coax the drum up to 325° or so before I even put them on and let it finish out upwards of 375°. Got a couple of ziplocs of yummy left overs and all in all not a bad afternoon.

Thanks for looking.

Dave


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 19, 2010)

Now there's some thighs to whistle at right there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... Good job.

Almost makes me reconsider if I'm a breast, leg, thigh, or butt kinda guy???


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow DDave that looks tasty! 
Did you use your metal basket plate or just let the juices hit the coals?


----------



## chefrob (Feb 19, 2010)

gotta love the drumisserie!!!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 19, 2010)

DDave, does the spit run under the drum lid? Kinda looks that way in the pics but i wood think it wood be hard to load that way. I may have to do a mod on my drum to fit one of my spits if ya don't mind...

Never mind, I see the groove now... I even have the same basket... What a splendid idea..


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 19, 2010)

They look great Dave...


----------



## jak757 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tasty looking thighs!

I have not seen a Rotisserie on a smoker (hey, I'm still learning!).  I'm impressed!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think that weather was shared by all in Cali. Great looking thighs, thanks for sharing the Q View. I also smoke at 375°, high heat on birds/bird parts works for me. BTW, nice to see someone else still using the Taylor w/cable probe. Mine is still working after 7 years and I don't foil the probe lead. I also use a Polder with probe leads, the probe leads can be switched out with the Tayler unit wihout any noticeable difference.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Feb 19, 2010)

No skin!? Thats the best part! You Californians take away all the good stuff! Just kiddin'. That its some tasty lookin bird parts ya got there though. Nice job.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 19, 2010)

*LOOKING Good . Thanks for rubbing it I...err I mean sharing the weather picture !  *WE will get weather like that too when it  is 112 degrees ! Chicken looks really good as well .


----------



## ddave (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, folks.

I let the juices hit the coals, but I gotta tell ya, I'm liking the flavor that it adds less and less. Not so bad on pork or beef but I'm really starting to not like on poultry. And my wife doesn't like it at all so you can imagine what direction that will lead me to. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bought 2 of the Taylor 1470s when I first started smoking 2 years ago. They still work great. I had to replace one probe because of a broken lead. My fault though not Taylors.

Well, I'm 5'8" and about 245 and have borderline high cholestorol so I am getting some of the good stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Kids don't care much for the texture though especially when it isn't crisp. Next time out I'll let the drum rock in the high 300s and that might crisp it up better.

Dave


----------

